# 50 Million Passwords Stolen



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

LivingSocial has suffered a massive security breach. Names, emails, birth dates and password information for an estimated 50 million users were stolen!
If you use the LivingSocial site you will need to reset your password immediately.
For those who haven't used the site recently, but still have an active account, you will need to log in and change your password as well.

For more information go to:: http://www.komando.com/tips/index.a...2013-04-29-article_1-cta#sthash.jnIpyzuS.dpuf


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Wouldn't the biggest issue be for those that use the same password at other sites, like say your bank, paypal, etc?


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

lhspirited said:


> Wouldn't the biggest issue be for those that use the same password at other sites, like say your bank, paypal, etc?


That would be true. It's good to have several passwords for different things. One can be for stuff like social sites and forums. Another for email and another for banking. If one gets hacked, you can change the others pretty quickly and you'll know right away which ones to change.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

The hackers are probably selling our email addresses as we speak.


----------

